
Sr.ht experimental mercurial support - Volundr
https://man.sr.ht/hg.sr.ht/
======
openfuture
It would be awesome to get pijul support as well!

I have started using sr.ht a bit and the interface is sweet but I want to use
pijul for some stuff and it's the future imo (maybe it'll be assimilated into
git like servo into firefox but future nevertheless)

~~~
johnisgood
First time hearing about pijul. Thank you, this looks pretty awesome!

I have a question. Applying formatting/indenting on the entire codebase is
known to destroy (making it useless) blaming completely in git. Would it work
with pijul?

~~~
pabs3
I think you would need a smarter blame system, probably something that can
tokenise your source code like cregit:

[https://github.com/cregit/cregit/](https://github.com/cregit/cregit/)
[https://lwn.net/Articles/698425/](https://lwn.net/Articles/698425/)

~~~
johnisgood
Smarter than what pijul has? Do they have a fix for this planned? That would
be cool.

Thanks for the links!

~~~
pabs3
I've never looked at pijul but without some knowledge of how to tokenise or
parse source code, it would be hard for any VCS to have a smarter blame
system. cregit doesn't care much about the underlying VCS, so presumably it
could be adapted to being used with pijul too.

------
yjftsjthsd-h
Oh, excellent! There is a distinct lack of good hg hosting options; AFAIK,
it's Bitbucket or self-host. (I feel like I'm fogetting some minor players,
but my poor recollection is that the ones I saw had shortcomings that made me
steer clear.) Great to see another good option coming up.

------
johnisgood
I love sr.ht!

